# Crossing Doulble White Lines



## Banjo (Jan 7, 2012)

*Crossing Double White Lines*

Just got fined today for crossing double white lines while riding my motorbike, fair enough I was braking the law, what really annoyed me was after recieving the infringement notice the police officer got back into his HWY Patrol car and did a u-turn over the double white lines:evil:.
How unfair is that.


----------



## pythoncrazy (Jan 7, 2012)

*double white lines*

If you had a camera you could of taken a pic and not got the fine.
Why you ask is because you could of taken your case to court and won! The police cannot give a fine and break the law too! You would of had hard evidence, oh well you know for next time,if there ever is a next time.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 7, 2012)

Thing is I had a camera, and by the time the officer had done the u-turn it was too late. Hind sight is 20-20.


----------



## Wally (Jan 7, 2012)

Police are to a degree exempt from road regulations whilst doing their job. Taking a photo will only result in antagonizing them, resulting in more perceived unfairness.

I read an interesting story awhile ago about a worksafe inspector pulled up for speeding on the Hume Hwy. Worksafe guy re payed police officer with an infringement notice for not wearing a safety vest whilst on a roadway. I believe the fine far outweighed the speeding ticket.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 7, 2012)

My day just got better after getting fined, I filled up my bike at the next service station and proceeded home then I got a flat rear tyre which I was able to repair on the side of the road, but the rear tyre will cost more than the traffic infringement I recieved earlier.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 7, 2012)

Hope your day gets better Banjo.... poor bugger.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 7, 2012)

That's what you get when you're.....

Beavis and Butthead Breaking the Law - YouTube


----------



## Khagan (Jan 7, 2012)

Case of the old saying "Do as i say, not as i do" haha.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 7, 2012)

At home now with family and about to go get some movies, sit back and relax. Anytime with with the family is always better Dragonwolf. 
It is obvious I need to practice more patience on the road when people are driving 40kms/hour under the speed limit.


----------



## medz84 (Jan 7, 2012)

at least you got fined for something you actually did, my old ss got impounded for something i didnt do, got talked to like a criminal the whole time and had my car gone for 3 months.... i love the highway patrol


----------



## Jungletrans (Jan 7, 2012)

Council bylaws officers [ they are NOT police no matter what they think ] park anywhere they like while booking you for being 5 min over your time limit . Karma will sort them out at a later date .


----------



## 76drew76 (Jan 7, 2012)

Police are only exempt whilst in the act of doing their job. If they took off and did an illegal u-turn over double white lines without sirens or lights going then they have broken the law. I would bring it up with your local police station and explain to them that you understand you broke the law and are willing to pay the price but you are concerned that the officers also broke the law. Remember that they work for us. They are paid with our taxes and it doesn't give them the right to break the law as well.


----------



## Bluetonguesblack (Jan 7, 2012)

Sorry kids ,but dont complain if your in the wrong. Even when your right its not allways worth it. I got booked many yrs ago for speeding, which i WAS doing, but the very next day i got booked by the same cops at the same spot and to this day i was NOT speeding. Went to court ,found guilty of course, and had my car defected for window tint within 200 mtrs of leaving the courthouse. Ross.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 7, 2012)

Many thoughts have crossed my mind on what to do about the traffic infringement notice and the events that happened directly after (Re illegal u-turn), but at the end of day I did brake the law, I could have pulled over on the side of the road (Which is what I normally do) and wait for a while and give some distance between myself and the cars, but today my impatience got the better of me and I was caught out. 
76drew76 I don't think it is worth the hassle of going to the police station and stating my concerns re the illegal u-trun, he would have some excuse anyway.
And thanks for the you-tube footage Waruikazi very entertaining.


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 7, 2012)

Sorry to hear you got done, what do you ride mate?


----------



## Banjo (Jan 7, 2012)

Triumph Tiger 1050, love it and had it just under 3 years now.


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 7, 2012)

Cool, I've never ridden one of them. Do they do good wheelies. Not on the road of course.
Do you ever take it to the track or drags? I don't do much road riding anymore.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes it does pick the front wheel up very easily and it does take you to over the speed limit easily as well. The fine I just receiced was the first one on the Tiger and hopefully the last.
If you can go by what is written about the Tiger it does the 1/4 mile in 11.5secs at around 190kms/hour, but I have never had it on the drag strip to test for certain.
But something I'm very interested in is doing some track days so I can have some fun legally and in a controlled environment.


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 7, 2012)

Track days are awesome, I've lost count how many I've done, been doing them for years now. 
I'm sure you would love them!


----------



## Banjo (Jan 7, 2012)

Would cheaper than traffic infringements.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 8, 2012)

pythoncrazy said:


> If you had a camera you could of taken a pic and not got the fine.
> Why you ask is because you could of taken your case to court and won! The police cannot give a fine and break the law too! You would of had hard evidence, oh well you know for next time,if there ever is a next time.



No.

Just because a cop breaks the law and you documented it doesn't mean you'd get off at all.


Cops have left a bad taste in my mouth recently (granted they aren't all bad, I've had some good ones). I was in a convoy of cars going down a hill and I was the last car. I was pulled over for speeding and the female cop said that I was speeding. I asked to see the reading and she said her partner radarred me at 71 and she got me at 74, this was in a 60 zone by the way.

I KNOW I was not speeding and I believe I was pulled over because I was the last in line and easiest to get. I explained to her that I'd had my licence for almost 3 years without a single issue and that it was imperative to me that I didn't lose it, as I have no one down here to help me with anything. She didn't want to hear a bar of it and went back to her car. I asked what I'd be fined for, and she said 74 in a 60, I asked her what about her partners reading and she said that as it was her giving out the fine, she could use her discretion to pick which one to fine me with (keeping in mind there is a substantial demerit point and fine difference between 11 over and 14 over).

When she went back, I decided to record her because I knew she'd booked me illegally. She came back and I asked her where she radarred me, she said "coming down that hill" which was about 400m away and I got her to confirm that. She also confirmed that it was against protocol to radar vehicles coming down a hill (including the one she pinged me on) unless the area had specific complaints, she also admitted on tape that no complaints had been made about the area.

To top it all off, she gave me the reading that she reckoned she had, rather than her partners reading. The difference of a couple of clicks was enough to cost me 3 points and a substantially larger fine. I KNOW I was not speeding, as the convoy of cars kept on accelerating down the hill but I stuck to the limit, as if that wasn't bad enough she almost cost me my whole 4 points!

I spoke to people about it and it turns out that because she wasn't informed of the recording, it was inadmissible as I didn't have a warrant. So because of a cop trying to wrongly assert her authority on an extremely polite and compliant person with a clean record, I almost lost my ticket.

They are revenue raising idiots, the only cops I have respect for are the ones who solve proper investigations. Highway patrol is an absolute joke.

Don't get me wrong, I like cars and what not, but I always obey the road rules because my licence is too important to me to risk. Before anyone points out my DP, it was on private property


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 8, 2012)

Some times i love you man! Some cops are on a stupid power trip. Did you take it to court?



kawasakirider said:


> No.
> 
> Just because a cop breaks the law and you documented it doesn't mean you'd get off at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 8, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Some times i love you man! Some cops are on a stupid power trip. Did you take it to court?




Not sure if serious lol? If you are... Why? hahaha

I couldn't take it to court because I taped her illegally  It doesn't matter though, I get my opens in Feb, pretty stoked that I haven't lost it, a few of my mates have lost it for horrid reasons. 

Yeah cops are on power trips a fair bit, although I've met some really great ones. One let me go for a stupid thing (I was breatho'd down the road from my house ((when I lived in the bush)) and had left my licence at home :O stupid, anyway the guy let me drive home and get it!!). My old man is an ex det. sgt, worked kings cross in the 80's, but he hates the uniform police, lol...

EDIT

My original post says "I was pulled over for speeding and the female cop told me I was speeding".... I have had a few beers, lol. I wasn't speeding though!


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 8, 2012)

I've had a few beers too, we're all human!


----------



## Wally (Jan 8, 2012)

No driving for you two then.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 8, 2012)

Might be the smart option!

There was a bloke in QLD that spent 60K hiring surveyors and a bunch of other stuff to fight this speeding ticket that he was given when riding one day last year. Eventually he won and the cop was in a bit of hot water, I'll have a dig around for the link and post it.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 8, 2012)

Wally76 said:


> No driving for you two then.



But there's no law against dancing!


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 8, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> But there's no law against dancing!



There probably should be. I'd rather be put in overnight and spared the embarrassment of the stuff I pull in the clubs when I've had too many, I must look like the most uncoordinated imbecile, haha.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 8, 2012)

I would have agree about some Hwy patrol being power happy, the one that pulled me over carried on about how dangerous my actions were (no ticket for dangerous riding though) called all motorbike riders idiots and that they all use the Gold Coast Hinterland as a race track.


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 8, 2012)

when i got pulled over a few years back i had a work cover officer with me going on a shooting trip. when the officer got out off his patrol car he wasnt wearing his flouro safety vest so ounce he finished fining me my mate fined him. Three seperate fines totalling $650.00 and after i managed to get off in court. best thing is we told the officer have a nice day not the other way round. For record i was caught doing 64kmh in 60 zone but i had to drive out to forbes to face court


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jan 8, 2012)

Banjo said:


> Would cheaper than traffic infringements.



no not at all


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 8, 2012)

dansfish4tea said:


> no not at all



It is if you count not being able to get to work from loss of licence.


----------



## ChargerWA (Jan 8, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> I couldn't take it to court because I taped her illegally



As long as you were party to the conversation you are legally allowed to record it.


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 8, 2012)

ChargerWA said:


> As long as you were party to the conversation you are legally allowed to record it.


I would think that was true, they don't have to tell you and can still use it.


----------



## slim6y (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't see why it would be imissible in court - for one, it's the police that have a code to abide by, they're not meant to record people without justification + notification. 

Therefore, as long as the time frame is relevant, you can make a small claim against the police force to have any money fined returned. As far as I am aware, this doesn't cost you anything and you can represent yourself with evidence. 

Even if you took the photo of the cop, or video, then by the same rule, that would also be immisible. The good news is - the location on the ticket should show the hill. 

What I don't get is why people have such a beef about cops... Yes, they do show their power hungry motives from time to time. But look at Australia's road toll!!! It's HUGE!!

For a country full of long, straight, wide roads - the road toll is disgusting!

Maybe cops don't do a good enough job at all. Maybe a zero tollerance attitude should be taken into account.

I hate getting tickets - as much as the next guy. In fact, the two I have had in 20 years of driving just continued to make me see how wrong I was to be speeding.

Once, I was 100m from a 100km/h zone and speeding up - I reached 81... I was still in a 70 zone... I got done... 100m from the sign... 

But (I was in my early 20s) - fair is fair. I was not in a 100km/h zone, I was in a 70. I argued it and argued it. But the reality was, young and stupid. Learnt my lesson.

The other time was also silly, speeding up to get up a hill. 61 in a 50 zone. I deserved that one fully!

The fact is... Maybe you will get a beef about a cop.... Maybe the cop will do the wrong thing too... Maybe you should just take it like a man, admit you're wrong from time to tine and suffer the consequences. 

Personally, I think speeding and drinking and driving should have much harsher consequences. 

And there should be less "but the cops did this... But the cops did that...."

Most people affected in their lives by the police are from traffic infringements. I don't care who hates them - I personally think the world is generally a better place with them there and there obviously isn't enough of them or at least 1200 people last year would still be alive and a further 10,000 wouldn't have suffered such horrific injuries.

Next time you get a ticket... Take it... Thank the officer for saving someone's life - for asking you to SLOW DOWN and do the RIGHT THING!

Maybe one day when you have kids, you'll slow down, do the right thing, and understand what pain people suffer from the roads.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 8, 2012)

I pretty sure they do tell you, as it written on the bottom of my fine in the notes "re audio". But they certainly don't say anything at the start though.

Slim6y re your comments about the road toll, I personally think it not to do with speeding so much but more to do with education. It is a fact that in Australia we teach people to get a license not how to drive. But i do believe in obeying the law though.


----------



## slim6y (Jan 8, 2012)

Banjo - you're right - but the speeding is a consequence that raises the road toll... More driver related fatalities are due to speeding - education suggests SLOW DOWN!!!

So - education... Yes... We all need it... Some will listen, some won't.

I've taught for a number of years, and instinct tells me if I told the students what was in their exams tomorrow, they'd go home and study for it.

So I tried it. I actually gave kids the questions in the exams and told them this was what was in it - the same ones who would have passed, passed, the same ones that failed every test, failed... There was NO change.

I even asked one of the students who failed, but I told you what the questions were... He just looked at me and said "I know..."

Education is a part of it - enforcement is another. Unfortunately, the two need to go hand in hand to make it work.

So consider your ticket an education


----------



## Banjo (Jan 8, 2012)

I did Slim6y, just read the earlier post about my impatience.
Speed doesn't kill, speed in the wrong places kills as does lack of education with driving. Why does Europe have a lower road toll and they have higher speed limits, it is because they teach people how to drive before getting a license.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 8, 2012)

ChargerWA said:


> As long as you were party to the conversation you are legally allowed to record it.



I did record it legally, it doesn't mean it holds any weight in court. I could present it and it may embarrass the cops and they may have withdrawn the case, but it is heresy.


----------



## slim6y (Jan 8, 2012)

Damn, I had a HUGE post all set out for you and my internet died on me.

So, you'll have to live with the abridged version.

Start with Europe - in Germany 3657 people lost their lives on the road - education (damn, I am missing the huge point of my last post - but I can't write it all again).

I'm sorry, but statistics show that Germany and UK, France, Belgium and many other european countries have similar or high road tolls than Australia. 

I don't buy the education thing here. 

I wished my last post hadn't disolved into cyber emptiness - you'd have liked the arguments...

So for the mean time, dwell on the fact that Europe doesn't share a lower road toll through education... They share it through conjested, wide, well maintained vehicles and roads. Driver education is only a part of it.

Educate Australians, leave roads in poor conditions, leave cars poorly maintained and keep the same road toll - simple...

Speed will always be the number 1 killer on our roads - not lack of education.

Fatalities Per 100,000 People:

Australia = 7.7
New Zealand = 8.6
United Kingdom = 3.59
Germany = 4.5
France = 6.9
Belgium = 10.1

Now look at it per 100,000 vehicles
Australia = 8
New Zealand = 11
United Kingdom = 7
Germany = 7.2
France = 12
Belgium = 17

When you look at fatalities per 100,000 vehicles - we're not so different at all - that suggests a number of things - education isn't working.

Incidentally the worst place to drive is in India - with over 1100 fatalities per 100,000 vehicles....


----------



## Defective (Jan 8, 2012)

Wally76 said:


> Police are to a degree exempt from road regulations whilst doing their job. Taking a photo will only result in antagonizing them, resulting in more perceived unfairness.



i can understand if they were chasing someone but they clearly weren't in this case. how are they exempt from certain road rules when the offender was compliant?? it's a 2 faced system. same goes for cops that use the sirens for getting through traffic when its not an emergency.....load of bollocks!


----------



## Wally (Jan 8, 2012)

Defective said:


> i can understand if they were chasing someone but they clearly weren't in this case. how are they exempt from certain road rules when the offender was compliant?? it's a 2 faced system. same goes for cops that use the sirens for getting through traffic when its not an emergency.....load of bollocks!



For all we know he was hooking a u turn to respond to an emergency call. Granted it should have been done under lights and bells though. I was an SES volunteer for a long time, I've completed the EVS courses conducted by VICPOL and have driven under lights and bells. I see emergency vehicles doing all sorts of things that aren't recommended or permitted for that matter.


----------



## slim6y (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh, one more thing for the education coffin....

Responsibility....

We're so quick to blame someone else. The system... The roads.... 

But individually - we take almost no responsibility for our poor decisons in speeding, over taking in the wrong places etc etc...

Unfortuantely, education only teaches what to do - responsibility is what is needed to do the right thing....

Damn - still smarting over losing that last post... Anyway... I am sure I have got a point across that won't change one iota of a difference for anyone out there.... Even the cops that break the law and endanger us all (plus send the wrong education message).


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 8, 2012)

I hate my iPhone... Hearsay**


----------



## 76drew76 (Jan 8, 2012)

Why is it that we can't say that stuff just happens. I'm sick to death of people whinging about the road toll when this stuff will happen anyway. People make mistakes ( it's in our nature ) and nobody's perfect. They make it out like it's alot of people who die on our roads but it's not all to do with speeding. Fatigue, Drunk driving, Medical problems, Road conditions and the list goes on. These are all factors when it comes to the road toll. OK I understand you should take it on the chin if you stuffed up but if you have done nothing wrong and have a copper who's on a power trip why should you take it. 

As for getting you while you are coming down a hill, They can not do this. A fixed speed camera is not allowed to be placed on a hill and neither is a radar gun. You may ask to see the reading on the radar gun and you must be shown if you ask, This is the law. If the radar read 71 and she booked you for 74 she would be in breach of police guidelines.

Remember it's not all about speed and the road toll stats don't tell the whole story.................


----------



## Banjo (Jan 8, 2012)

Don't worry about losing your post Slim6y. I agree with you.
The road toll would still be really bad even if there was only one person killed on our roads, that one person could be my son or someone else's.
Like you said being responsible for your actions is very important, that is why I won't fight the fine and just pay it.
Common sense and patience is something else that is important but unfortunately some of us we are still learning regardless of age for some (me that is).


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 8, 2012)

KR if i were you mate i would use that video no doubt about it. Ive spent hours and hours of spare time learning how they do pretty much everything and now im doing policing. When i was younger i dealt with them alot and was also into the car scene( still am lol). The things they have said and done on some occassions, you would not believe a cop would do. I know what your talking about with the bike rider getting off, ive got every single video the nsw police has ever released ( yea it got into an obsesssion lol) but i cant seem to find it right now but ill post it to you for sure. Ive also got a video of a guy that put a camera in his car after he kept on getting pulled over everyday, and he informed the cop about the camera. He was then told that it is illegal to record them ( By the officer) which btw is total BS. You can record whatever you want in a public place.
Since your into riding, see this Motorcycle crash filmed by NSW Police highway patrol car - YouTube . I know its unrelated but this guy slipped infront of a HWY Patrol .
Growing up i had to deal with them alot and we mostly never got along, but at the same time i wasnt rude and ive got a clean record with not a single dirty on it. So i decided to do policing, and make a difference through my actions and how i do things. I go to goulbourn this year.
BTW i'll find all these videos, i just need abit of time because i literally have hundreds and its going to take abit of time....


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 8, 2012)

Banjo:

Have you heard of the GoPro cameras? They're great quality and can be very helpful with situations like that one, as well as others. I'll be getting one to put on the bike I'm going to buy.

GoPro Products - Record & Share Your Most Memorable Moments

Couple of videos:

Quick Ducati ride using chest mounted GoPro HD Hero camera - YouTube

GoPro Camera Test #4 (motorcycle) - YouTube


----------



## Banjo (Jan 8, 2012)

Still wouldn't have changed that fact that I broke the law, I still would have got the fine. 
But I'm looking for a good video camera for my bike and other adventures so I'll check them out, thanks.

QUOTE=Tahlia;2109287]Banjo:

Have you heard of the GoPro cameras? They're great quality and can be very helpful with situations like that one, as well as others. I'll be getting one to put on the bike I'm going to buy.

GoPro Products - Record & Share Your Most Memorable Moments

Couple of videos:

Quick Ducati ride using chest mounted GoPro HD Hero camera - YouTube

GoPro Camera Test #4 (motorcycle) - YouTube[/QUOTE]


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah, you'd still have the fine but it would have been an interesting video. I'm going to have my camera positioned in a place where the speedo is in view so I can't be accused of speeding or doing anything else that I wasn't... hopefully I'll catch some other interesting things on there as well, there's plenty of idiots in Geelong who have licenses, I could post videos of them


----------



## dangles (Jan 8, 2012)

Contour hd has built in gps which will give speed I think whilst recording


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes it does


----------



## Banjo (Jan 8, 2012)

One thing that I would struggle with recording the speedo it is very easy to exceed the speed limit, it would take so much self control, something that I struggle with when riding. 
But if you have the memory capacity on the video camera I reckon you would capture some great footage.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 8, 2012)

The video i have is the guy having the camera in the back windscreen. It shows an unmarked police car with its headlights off( so he cant see them) following this guy through traffic at night. Then they turn their headlights on, and then their lights and sirens( When you turn lights and sirens on, in dash cop cam starts recording) When the cop walks up to the car, this dude tells the cop that he has a camera in the car and he put it because he kept on 'getting harassed', then the arguement starts and the cop starts talking crap about the cam being illegal( Not True) and gets the guy to turn it off. Still trying to find the bloody video, i really should sort them out into seperate files. Got no time lol


----------



## Banjo (Jan 8, 2012)

Triumph Tiger 1050 a Saturday arvo ride - YouTube
Tahlia, this some you-tube footage I took last year on my bike.


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 8, 2012)

I'll show you some of my videos, sorry about going off topic. 
Can't help myself when it comes to bikes.
BrisbaneBikersdotcom's Channel - YouTube


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 9, 2012)

Love the video Banjo, lovely road to ride on 

I think I'd cope ok with a camera seeing my speedo, I'm going to buy a little 250 Virago, I love those bikes which is good because I don't have much choice, anything with a higher seat than than is too tall for me


----------



## Banjo (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Tahlia, you will enjoy the 250 Virago they are great little bikes and easy to ride.
Enjoyed your video of the track days DarwinBrian, it is something that I definately want to do.


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 9, 2012)

Banjo said:


> Enjoyed your video of the track days DarwinBrian, it is something that I definately want to do.


If you're ever going for a Sunday ride North side and want someone to come let me know. 
Or if you have any trackday questions just send me a pm.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 11, 2012)

DarwinBrianT said:


> If you're ever going for a Sunday ride North side and want someone to come let me know.
> Or if you have any trackday questions just send me a pm.



Thanks for the offer, definately will keep it in mind.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 11, 2012)

DarwinBrianT said:


> I'll show you some of my videos, sorry about going off topic.
> Can't help myself when it comes to bikes.
> BrisbaneBikersdotcom's Channel - YouTube



Nice R1 mate whatcha got done to it.. 

Check this out R1 turbo vs Honda VTR Sweden.
Yamaha Yzf R1 Turbo! - YouTube


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 11, 2012)

at the end of the day think about how many times in each road trip you break the law be it speeding etc multiply that by how much we drive then think how many times youve been fined. pretty low percentage really. any one who says they havent received a fine because they dont speed etc is full of **** its just there lucky. i reckon theres not enough cops on the road, how many times have you said to yourself "wish i was a cop id book that bloke". How many people slow down when they see a cop even if they werent speeding to begin with, Have more cops on the road and bring in zero tolerance but make fines cheaper and less points for speeding that way people can learn from mistakes without losing jobs etc..i have lost my licence twice when i was younger and dumber and have learnt also i like the idea of more education especially defensive driving and loss of traction countermeasures. If you want to speed or do dumb stuff go to a track


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 12, 2012)

Banjo said:


> Just got fined today for crossing double white lines while riding my motorbike, fair enough I was braking the law, what really annoyed me was after recieving the infringement notice the police officer got back into his HWY Patrol car and did a u-turn over the double white lines:evil:.
> How unfair is that.



Did the copper brake anything else?


----------



## Pines (Jan 13, 2012)

God I love bush lawyers and when people think they know the law.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 14, 2012)

africancichlidau said:


> Did the copper brake anything else?



Only a good day I was having.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 14, 2012)

Any oldies here who still call them double yellow lines?


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 14, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> Nice R1 mate whatcha got done to it..


Nothing mate, Its quick enough...
A pic of me at the track you might like, I've got a video from a mate behind me with sparks going past the camera, I'll try to find it.
[IMG=http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/6981/dsc0198evp.jpg][/IMG]
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cooly505 (Jan 15, 2012)

Coppers go oink oink oink.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 16, 2012)

mysnakesau said:


> Any oldies here who still call them double yellow lines?


I remember them but I wasn't driving though.


----------

